# URGENT: Arnica Overdose ----UPDATE



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Help...my 2 yo ds has just swallowed a bottle of arnica tabs. They are 30x and there were about 300 tablets. I do not know if this is serious or not. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Overdose of arnica extract has resulted in poisoning, with toxic symptoms, such as vomiting, diarrhea, and hemorrhage, even death

seriously. get off the internet and take your baby to the hospital.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Arnica is poisonous. Do NOT take internally. Dermatitis may result from repeated external use. Arnica is subject to legal restrictions in some countries.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Overdose of arnica extract has resulted in poisoning, with toxic symptoms, such as vomiting, diarrhea, and hemorrhage, even death

seriously. get off the internet and take your baby to the hospital.


Arnica extract and Arnica homeopathic ARE NOT the same thing.

OP- I would call poison control, but I don't think it is super serious or lethal. There isn't much arnica in the actual product.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

Homeopathic tabs? I'm not an expert, but I'm pretty sure you CAN'T overdose on homepathics. Obviously, not something you'd want to make a habit of, but not critical path as the amount of actual arnica is super small in homeopathic remedies.
If it's actual arnica, like, plant extract or some such, then you're in trouble. Not sure why you'd have the herb around, except in salve form though.
If you're really concerned, call poison control, just be sure to specify exactly what form of arnica the kiddo got into. The plant is toxic, the homeopathic is pretty harmless.
Kids are little magicians sometimes, and awesome at knowing what they *shouldn't* get into, hey? (my little brother ate half a bottle of childproof tylenol on my watch when I was a teen and I have been paranoid ever since - they're so quick!)


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah the tabs are homeopathic, only the topical arnica would be lethal if taken internally.

I would call poison control, 300 of anything isn't great


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I'd call poison control first, before I'd try the ER, but that's just me.

http://www.nutritional-supplements-h...a-montana.html


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Always call poison control before consulting the internet. The national poison control number (in the US) is: 1-800-222-1222


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Please do call poison control.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

I hope he's okay, mama!


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Let us know how he is. And how you are.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Breathe for a minute!










He's probably fine. You can't OD on homeopathics. (Well, not the ones available in the local health food store. The higher doses can cause issues if you take too many.) My oldest has taken whole bottles of the teething tabs more than once! (He was a quick one!)

Call poison control and talk to them. It will set your mind at ease.


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

My naturopath's office gives a hand out to parents about homeopathics which includes the following information - Sometimes children think homeopathics are candy and will take large amounts of them. If this happens give them plenty of water. They will likely experience loose stools and periods of hyperactivity as the homeopathic works its way out of their system.

In a word, your child will be fine. At least according to our ND. But, feel free to call poison control to set your mind at ease.


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

Hope everything is fine. He probably had a stomach ache after that. Please let us know how you're doing


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

Why on earth would you post on the internet rather than immediately call Poison Control???

I hope your lo is ok.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Has anyone e-mailed the OP (mods)??? I hope your child is getting treatment at a hospital!


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suebee79* 
Why on earth would you post on the internet rather than immediately call Poison Control???

I hope your lo is ok.


Hi everyone. Thanks so much for all of your thoughts and words of help. I noticed the mods removed my X-Post on this topic, but since this one is still active, I wanted to give an update. First of all, the way I should have started my post was....I am currently on hold with Poison Control...!

I was not intending to find medical advice on the internet. What I was wanting to know is have you BTDT? Should I give him water, milk, make him throw up? Should I be hysterical or not?

So, the update....Poison Control had to call me back after doing their own research. They were very unfamiliar with the subject of Arnica and homeopatchics. They ended up saying that it was "probably fine." I also called my doc who is a holistic MD (but not a homeopath) she said if a child swallows 300 of anything, she advises to go to ER. That said, we went to the ER. They monitored his heart rate and breathing for a while. My son was acting very normal, and extremely excited to be going out when it was dark







He showed no symptoms of discomfort, no hyperactivity, no nothing. The doctors, of course, were not familiar with the Arnica, but talked again with poison control and felt fine with sending us home and just keeping an eye out for stomach problems and labored breathing.

He's fine. I'm fine (now!). Thanks for everyone's concern. I was just really looking to touch base with a group of moms I have come to respect and trust.


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

When I first started using Hyland's homeopathic products I called & talked to them about dosage for my baby. They said then that you could eat a whole bottle in one sitting without adverse effects. Glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

My kids and two who I was watching swallowed a bunch of arnica homeopathic tabs. I called poison control and was reassured. No problems. Although they only had about 10. Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

You cant overdose on homeopathics. I know of children who have eaten bottles and bottles. There is no way it can happen.

eta: well, I guess technically you can overdose, but there is no way there is going to be a dangerous reaction. Nothing to go to the ER about for sure.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Glad he's OK. I can understand why you'd start this kind of thread.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

what is arnica?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

it can be taken for bumps and bruises and muscle soreness. when ds2 was toddling, i always kept a stick of hylands bumps and bruises salve for owie knees and such


----------



## USNstrong (Sep 9, 2013)

My 2 year old daughter recently dug in my purse and took my Arnica tablets (max. 20-30). I contacted poison control immediately. They were wonderful and informative. The pharmacist knew exactly what the homeopathic medication was and explained that for Arnica to be TOXIC in the body, one would need to consume 1,000's of tablets. Hope this is helpful to any parents that might encounter a similar incident.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

You really can't overdose on homeopathics. Maybe a sugar rush from the sucrose, maybe a little diarrhea, but the tabs are literally so dilute that if you sent one to a lab, they wouldn't be able to tell you that there was arnica in it. Effect of homeopathics are related to frequency of doses, not volume, so taking one pellet every five minutes for a an hour would have more of an effect on your body than taking thirty all at once.


----------

